# My first Photo competition with my local club



## Trblmkr (Sep 16, 2013)

I'll be entering my first photo competition as a novice with 2 color and 2 B/W pictures.  Here are the pictures I plan on entering.  They are all being submitted as an 8X10, except for the Soldier in B/W, in order to print it as an 8X10, it would crop it middle of his helmet, and cut off his fingers.


Love to hear your opinions


1.



20130629_Waterdrops_001-1 by Dan_Girard, on Flickr


2.



20130112_WestSpringfield_Tracks-2 by Dan_Girard, on Flickr


3.



20130810 DC Korean War Memorial 20BW-50 by Dan_Girard, on Flickr


4.



20130518_OaklandMd_UpLowerSwallowFalls29-2 by Dan_Girard, on Flickr


----------



## JohnnyBlack (Sep 18, 2013)

They're not bad, like the rail shot the most with it fading into the mist. The black and white is too contrasty for my tastes, would like to see some more details in the water and shadows.


----------



## Stevepwns (Sep 18, 2013)

I really like 1,2 and 4.  I am fairly certain I was there for number 3 when it was shot...  If memory serves, you shot a couple that I thought were much more suited to show.  To me it really doesnt say anything and remember there being a couple shots you took that were fantastic.  I would switch out number 3 for a different one from that group.


----------



## Rick50 (Sep 18, 2013)

I like #1 & #2. The ripple reflections in 1 are awesome...


----------



## Ilovemycam (Sep 19, 2013)

Beautiful!

Am not much for the smokey water blur. It is everywhere, sick of it.


----------



## cbarnard7 (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm with Johnny Black on this one! I also like #1


----------



## Trblmkr (Sep 25, 2013)

JohnnyBlack said:


> They're not bad, like the rail shot the most with it fading into the mist. The black and white is too contrasty for my tastes, would like to see some more details in the water and shadows.



JohnnyBlack.. Thanks for the comments.  The B/W I can understand it's not for everybody but I was going for it being VERY Black/White.



Stevepwns said:


> I really like 1,2 and 4.  I am fairly certain I was there for number 3 when it was shot...  If memory serves, you shot a couple that I thought were much more suited to show.  To me it really doesnt say anything and remember there being a couple shots you took that were fantastic.  I would switch out number 3 for a different one from that group.



Thanks Steve.. You were there for #3 with much tweaking I came up with this picture.  I needed to come up with another good B/W, so that's why I went with the solider as opposed to the one you like of the Flag being highlighted over the soldiers shoulder.



Rick50 said:


> I like #1 & #2. The ripple reflections in 1 are awesome...



Thanks Rick.. it got a few awards on a popular voting website.



Ilovemycam said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Am not much for the smokey water blur. It is everywhere, sick of it.


Understand Ilovemycam... it's a personal thing. I usually try to do both, and I tend to lean towards the smokey water.



cbarnard7 said:


> I'm with Johnny Black on this one! I also like #1



Tonight is the competition, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Trblmkr (Sep 27, 2013)

Well the competition was last night.  There were 31 entries in the novice color category, with awards going to 1st, 2nd and 3rd with two Honorable Mentions.  
Picture #1 above was the first chosen for honorable mention.
picture #2 was chosen for 3rd place.

15 entries into the B/W Novice competition. Neither of my B/W's received an award.  The judge talked with me after and said there just wasn't enough tonal quality in them.  The Soldier fingers were cropped to much, and not enough cropping in the water fall.  Lessons learned...  Next Month.. Architecture.


----------



## Stevepwns (Sep 29, 2013)

Trblmkr said:


> Well the competition was last night.  There were 31 entries in the novice color category, with awards going to 1st, 2nd and 3rd with two Honorable Mentions.
> Picture #1 above was the first chosen for honorable mention.
> picture #2 was chosen for 3rd place.
> 
> 15 entries into the B/W Novice competition. Neither of my B/W's received an award.  The judge talked with me after and said there just wasn't enough tonal quality in them.  The Soldier fingers were cropped to much, and not enough cropping in the water fall.  Lessons learned...  Next Month.. Architecture.




Placing in your first go around !!  Very nice, congrats.


----------

